# How often do you wash your toddler's hair?



## Piffle (May 4, 2004)

I wash ds hair every sunday only. I missed it yesterday and I am just wondering if I can go longer?


----------



## ChristinaB (Apr 14, 2004)

Every other day.


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

In the cooler months, i'd wash her hair probably 2 or 3 times a week. In the summer though (in the muggy south) she really needs it washed daily because she plays hard and gets all sweaty. Not fun, but it works for us.


----------



## Frazzled Mama (Nov 12, 2003)

Lets do the math....Toddler + Sandbox = daily hair washing









Winter months usually 3x a week or so.


----------



## veganmamma (Sep 10, 2002)

dd plays in the sandbox a few times a day and I wash her hair every 2 months or so. I rinse it every other day with water. Sometimes I scrub it with my fingertips and water, but I rarely use anything on it. Baking soda first and if it's really oily a teensy bit of Dr. Bronners.
nak







:


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

DS is 4 and plays out side daily at school so his gets washed almost daily unless it's a lazy day and it's not that bad. DD usally 3-4 time a week.


----------



## Skim (Jan 2, 2004)

We wash my 27 mo dd's fine, curly hair once every 10 days or so, although I think this last time it was two weeks. We rinse every other day, and bathe daily - mostly for the routine of it and she likes to play in the water. I do use conditioner, though, regularly, because her hair is curly.

By the way, you don't even need shampoo! There was a thread a while back about giving up shampoo, you could do a search for it and see what you think.


----------



## Kim2002 (May 15, 2004)

David only gets bathed about twice a week and I wash his hair both times. There are days when he's ultra messy - like the day he decided lying in the mud puddle would be great fun







, so he might get an extra bathing on those types of days.


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I have never washed my son's hair with anything but water (which I do everyday).

M


----------



## slightly crunchy (Jul 7, 2003)

My boy gets his hair washed about once a month. It would be less than that, but dh often bathes with him and he likes to get it done more often when ds will let him.

He does jump in the shower with me a few times a week to play, so his hair does get wet there and when we play with the hose, and in the pool. But no shampoo. If his scalp gets a little crusty in between shampooing, I massage a little olive oil to break it up and comb it through, then rinse with water, but that's rare. He has the most beautiful hair! I'm of the belief that shampooing actually dries out the hair. Unfortunately, I'm hooked on the stuff myself.


----------



## mamatoady (Mar 16, 2004)

when it gets something gross in it (like jam or pasta sauce). and when we are going someplace nice and I want it to be pretty. This equates to about once a week or every week and a half.


----------



## Mamma2Addison (Jul 3, 2002)

Usually once a week or so unless he gets something sticky in it, like yogurt. Otherwise, we just rinse it with water.


----------



## mocha09 (Jul 6, 2003)

Someone was holding my dd the other day, and smelled her hair, and was like, "Wow! What kind of shampoo do you use?" I laughed ,and told her we don't use shampoo.

I've washed dd's hair about 3 times with soap/shampoo since she was born. She doesn't seem to need her hair washed. (And she was born with a lot of hair, and still has a lot of hair).

I get it wet and massage it about once every 10 days or so, though.

She gets food/sand/etc. in it, but I usually let the sand work its way out, or it just comes out in the bathtub when her hair is wet and I brush it through. Sticky food I usually clean up just like I would any other part of her body...with a washcloth.


----------



## monkeysmommy (Apr 3, 2003)

About once a week if she can keep her dinner out of it that long. Longer than that, it starts feeling and looking greasy.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I must be insane.. Eli's hair gets washed at least 5 times a week. He starts to smell funny if it doesn't. This wasn't the case last year when a)he had a lot less hair and b) I wasn't pregnant, but that's definately the case now.


----------



## sugarmoon (Feb 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Piffle*
*How often do you wash your toddler's hair?*

Heh. Looking backwards, I did it a few weeks ago, once in January or February, and once in December. I can't remember before that.

I do think I'll need to try to at least get it wet a bit more often during the summer, cause he gets sweaty and dirty playing outside.

FTR, he bathes almost every night -- he just hates getting his head wet.


----------



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

Whenever I remember







...not that often. Once or twice a month? Maybe three times a month? Unless there is something really gross in it. (Like snot or poo...or both







) :LOL


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

My guy is only 15 months. I wash his hair nearly every night, when he has his bath. He eats yogurt for dinner and my dh thinks yogurt is very disgusting, and he generally gets food in his hair at every meal. So washing the hair often is good for family harmony.

I use the Weleda soap we got when he was born, or sometimes just water if there isn't anything very sticky in there. He doesn't like the water to go into his eyes, but he's willing to put up with being washed as long as he gets to play in the bath for awhile afterward.


----------



## saturnine25 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm in the minority







I wash dd's hair nightly, with organic baby shampoo. Her hair is very fine and gets a bit greasy if I don't. We also live in a very hot and humid climate, and dd eats a lot of yogurt


----------



## boycrazy (Feb 13, 2004)

Garret has had his hair washed about 4-5 times in his ife with shampoo.








He does take alot of baths and get his hair wet. Very fine and thin hair.


----------



## vtmomma (May 20, 2004)

I rinse with water only ~ wash with California baby wash every 3-4 mos!! We use Dr. Bronners also (diluted), but honestly, I only wash my sons hands with soap, and only rinse his body. After seeing my girls skin and scalp get very dry, I finally learned that we don't need soap as much as we see it used around us.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I was just going to start the same thread!

I used to wash my boys' hair about once a week using a teensy bit of organic baby wash. But then I stopped bathing with my boys a few weeks ago (I still do get in with them occassionally, but they like having more space to play and our tub isn't huge), and hair-washing seemed too difficult when I wasn't in the tub. After about a week, their hair started to look pretty greasy, but then it began to look less and less greasy. They do get their hair pretty wet when they're splashing together. So, now it's been a few weeks since shampoo, and I am loving the effect! They smell great! And I love that I can brush Luke's bangs off his forehead and they don't just slip right back.

My mom has been giving me a hard time, telling me I really need to wash their hair. I'm not so sure. . .

Interesting thread!

Lex


----------



## mamabeth (Jul 7, 2003)

I am another recent shampoo-quitter...my dd was getting very dry skin so we started using Aveeno soap, and that didn't help. Then we quit the shampoo, and her skin cleared up! Imagine that...

So now she gets rinsed every night (she is very messy, likes to rub her hands in her hair during/after eating, and we also live in the south) and we haven't figured out how often to shampoo. Maybe once a week?
Peace.


----------



## Island Mommy (Mar 26, 2003)

We rinse with water almost every night during her bath. We don't use soap or shampoo on her. Her hair is never greasy and it's getting nice curls in it now.

We're just going to see how it goes. If, as she gets older, her hair starts to smell or gets greasy we will start using soap or shampoo.

It seems as though if you never use shampoo their hair is fine. But if you've used shampoo for awhile it's difficult to stop because their hair will smell and get greasy.

I'm wondering if we can keep this up as she gets older. Also wondering if puberty will have an effect.


----------



## redsmama (Sep 6, 2003)

My 3yo dd and 1 you ds take baths as needed, not every night. However, we do live in Florida and they do get quite sweaty when they play outside. The height of bathdays is in the summer when they get a bath about 4-5x a week with shampoos about 1-2x a week. My son's skin is much, much drier than my daughter's so we use no soap except for an ocassional bubble bath and he has the fewest possible shampoos. IMO, when they are stinky from sweat, dirty from dusty playgrounds, and sticky from popsicles/juice/milk, and have matted hair from food or drink, they need more than H2O to freshen up.


----------

